# Fw Ork Half Track And New Decals



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

http://www.forgeworld.co.uk/newsletters/Newsletter 215.htm

check out the valkyrie decals, they have huge Aquillas for the wings ,quite like the ork half track too



> Hi There,
> Forge World`s even more of a hive of activity than usual at the moment, and we`ve got loads of surprises on the way for you as well as the imminent arrival of our next Imperial Armour book. But first we have two great new transfer sheets for you, one for the Orks and the other for the Valkyrie and Vulture, as well as the first of what will be a fantastic new range of Forge World models for the Orks, our new Halftrakk kit.
> Thanks
> Alan Bligh
> ...


----------



## Daniel Harper (May 25, 2008)

Thanks for that or I surely would of missed it. Thats a great way for me to make different looking trukks and even some flak trucks. Thanks.


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

Thanks B&K, I was on the FW site, and somehow missed that, though I saw the Valk decals. I reckon the track looks almost identical to the BW one...a little disappointed by that.


----------



## Gog (May 27, 2009)

I love that Trukk, been looking for a way to have a slightly diffrent coupld for some of my new ones and that will do, bring on the Waaghmbulance (painboy trukk) and Shock Attack Trukk


----------



## tu_shan82 (Mar 7, 2008)

Those Valkyrie transfers look fucking amazing, I'm going to have to buy a sheet or two. +Rep for you.


----------



## ultramarine ultramad (Jul 13, 2009)

how do i see the transfers


----------



## normtheunsavoury (Mar 20, 2008)

ultramarine ultramad said:


> how do i see the transfers


Click on the link in the original post then click on the pics.


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

hte halftrakks are reallly nicely detailed. I think I will put them on my battlewagons just to give the battlewagons a lot nicer look. THe large ork transfer sheet looks really good as well with a ton of things that will be great for detailing all parts of my army.


----------

